# Looking for a Pheasant Mount



## jfrat74 (Oct 29, 2018)

My 15 year old son shot his first rooster on his first hunting experience and want to get it mounted for him. Looking for a good taxidermist in the St. Clair Shores area.

Thank you!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I’d recommend not limiting yourself to a area. Birds are extremely easy to ship. Find the best and send it to them. Two recommendations are Johnathon Wright in mesick and Matt Smith in Texas.
Johnston’s been world champ for upland birds more times then I can count and Matt has been national champion in birds. Both don’t charge much more the. Guys doing sub par work


----------



## jfrat74 (Oct 29, 2018)

ryan-b said:


> I’d recommend not limiting yourself to a area. Birds are extremely easy to ship. Find the best and send it to them. Two recommendations are Johnathon Wright in mesick and Matt Smith in Texas.
> Johnston’s been world champ for upland birds more times then I can count and Matt has been national champion in birds. Both don’t charge much more the. Guys doing sub par work


Awesome thank you I’ll have to look those guys up.


----------



## Icefishndad (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't have a dog in this but I'd think twice about shipping a special bird to someone. It's easy to ship the frozen bird to the taxidermist. It's getting the bird back in good shape that has been an issue, at least for me. I have 6 birds (5 ducks and a pheasant) on the wall. The first 3 (ducks) were sent to Burrow's in Arkansas. All three were beautifully done and two arrived in good shape with the other slightly damaged. The fourth was my pride and joy, a huge BANDED drake pintail in full plumage (shot in Arkansas). When the bird arrived at my house the crate was badly damaged and so was the bird (it was destroyed). Now it wasn't Burrows fault and they do wonderful work, but I seriously doubt I'll ever shoot a pintail that will compare with that one. Since that episode I take my birds (including the pheasant) to local taxidermists where I can pick it up and bring it home. There's several taxidermists in Southeast and Central Michigan that specialize in birds and do great work (my pheasant was done at Last Flight Waterfowl Taxidermy near Grand Rapids and I'm waiting on a Black Duck from St Claire Flats Taxidermy in Algonac). I was born and raised in Nebraska and I've seen a lot of mounted pheasants. There are some excellent taxidermists in this state that will do a fine job for you. Just my $0.02


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Johnathon Wright in Mesick is a 5 time world champion


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

If you do a search on here, there is a lot of good things about Last Flight Taxidermy. I have not had any birds done by him, but his completed work looks awesome. I lucked out and had someone local to me do a great job on my bird. I've seen some pretty bad work over the years for sure.


----------

